# 94 max gxe help please..



## johnnysyf (Nov 22, 2007)

sat. morning my gas got real low. i filled up and started to drive and noticed when i came to stops my car started to hesitate when i was trying to accelerate. like it wanted to stall out. it never did stall. its ok now and hasnt hesitated. but now im hearing a rough sound coming from the muffler. less than 6 months ago i changed 4 of the injectors. a year before that the other two. I tried getting an oil change and was talked in to getting my fuel injection system cleaned out $60.00.. Still i hear this rough sound coming from the muffler.. Any ideas guys?


----------

